# Some headlight options



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Still waiting for something to come out with harnesses that will mate with the U.S. Cruze without having to wreck the factory harness....some should be out by the time I get the $$$ for the upgrade!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I like the VW one but the price tag is killing me 

The LEDs and halos though look to be quite bright. Perfect as DRLs


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

or you can go my route gman. Buy a set of Cruze headlights, then rip the harness out and put it on whatever headlights you choose to buy. [I'm doing this for when i replace the tail lights though, I wont replace my headlights for a while]


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> or you can go my route gman. Buy a set of Cruze headlights, then rip the harness out and put it on whatever headlights you choose to buy. [I'm doing this for when i replace the tail lights though, I wont replace my headlights for a while]



Now that's something I hadn't considered.....I have been trying to see if I can get our part number for the connector itself. There's about a 99.9% chance that my employer manufactures the connector(s) and associated terminals. If I can get a positive ID on the things I will see if they are in our system. If I can find them, maybe I can get some from the sample room for FREE!

Homework....! LOL!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I saw a left outside tail that was banged up a little[chipped around the edges] for around 30 bucks; too bad he wasn't selling the right one as well or I would've bought them right then and there.

The main reason why I want to rip them out is so I can get the harness with the wires attached and just solder them onto the new ones. Like the problem that the guy came into trying to simply replace the harness, the pins didn't fit into the harness slots or something. So simply attaching wire to wire would be easier.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Why not just use your old harness then? Just cut extra wire. If you screw up an it doesn't work you can alway reattach it the original way....


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

Like your links to the headlights. Two things I noticed would be problematic though. First, the price! Second of all, for those of us in the US, if you scroll down, you'll see they are for european and Asia markets with ride side drive. They will have to be modified for use in the US. That sucks


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

chuck5330 said:


> Like your links to the headlights. Two things I noticed would be problematic though. First, the price! Second of all, for those of us in the US, if you scroll down, you'll see they are for european and Asia markets with ride side drive. They will have to be modified for use in the US. That sucks


Just put the Left headlight on the Right and the Right one on the left.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The A8 versions arent really that bad. I think they flow with the body lines quite well. Ive seen them on plenty of Cruzers on the Korean and Chinese message boards. Their quite popular. I like that the turn signals are LEDs.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

CHUV said:


> I like the VW one but the price tag is killing me
> 
> The LEDs and halos though look to be quite bright. Perfect as DRLs


I know. The price tag is ridiculous.

But the LEDs in the DRL are in fact high powered Osram leds.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I would hate to look like i am coyping a car, but thats just my self conscious self speaking.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think all of the aftermarket headlights look cheap and tacky, the factory lights look just fine.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is one of my favorite ones. OEM headlamp with a low/hi beam projector. HID bulb and ballast built into the unit. Smaller projector I'm told is for asthetic appearance but ive seen pics where it glows as an angel eye.

This looks like it should have been a GM factory lamp.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

www.modernperformance.com/product/CCFL_Projector_Halo_Headlights_11_Cruze_SMOKED/cruze_exteriormodern performance has some projector lights and there 350,cheaper than anyof these


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> www.modernperformance.com/product/CCFL_Projector_Halo_Headlights_11_Cruze_SMOKED/cruze_exteriormodern performance has some projector lights and there 350,cheaper than anyof these


Not bad. Although they dont list the black housings on their site. Those look better than the chromies and smoked.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> www.modernperformance.com/product/CCFL_Projector_Halo_Headlights_11_Cruze_SMOKED/cruze_exteriormodern performance has some projector lights and there 350,cheaper than anyof these



I would connect them and not do the led strip. Thanks for the link


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I like the newer version of the ones I have, purely for the new turn signal placement, but I still like that style much more over the other ones.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I would hate to look like i am coyping a car, but thats just my self conscious self speaking.


By driving an unmodified car, you are by default, in many respects, driving a "copied" car; only thing is...YOU didn't copy anything, GM did!


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

Not sure if anyone picked up on this, but these prices are per *PIECE.* So $1200 for the pair, unless if i am seeing this wrong

The ones Boat's has are $400 for the pair


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

The problem with this "aftermarket" headlights: what will you do when a CCFL bar/halo or a LED bulb dies? You cant replace it! Why do they make them like that is beyond me...
That is why i will retrofit my Cruze headlights with Morimoto Mini D2S projector and a LED halo from Umnitza which is bright enough to be DRL and can be replaced once it dies


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

When they die, I'll just upgrade the LEDs and Halos to better ones. Problem solved! lol


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

chuck5330 said:


> Like your links to the headlights. Two things I noticed would be problematic though. First, the price! Second of all, for those of us in the US, if you scroll down, you'll see they are for european and Asia markets with ride side drive. They will have to be modified for use in the US. That sucks


As far as I know, headlights don't affect left/right side driving whatsoever. I mean, engine/transmission, dashboard, and steering wheel, but not something that is fixed on the outside of the car. No matter what cruze you have[US, australian, korean, etc.] the headlights are the same shape. The wiring will most likely be different, but they will fit into the bumper.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

gman19 said:


> By driving an unmodified car, you are by default, in many respects, driving a "copied" car; only thing is...YOU didn't copy anything, GM did!


Driving an unmodified car, makes you a robot.

I like Evo's suggestion, minus the small projector.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

chuck5330 said:


> Like your links to the headlights. Two things I noticed would be problematic though. First, the price! Second of all, for those of us in the US, if you scroll down, you'll see they are for european and Asia markets with ride side drive. They will have to be modified for use in the US. That sucks


I dont realy know what you mean with "ride side drive" but i am assuming that you are talking about "driving on the left side"? Most of Europe is RHD (right hand drive) only UK, Malta and Cyprus are LHD! The headlights made for the Euro and Asia market are RHD = same as US, only the wireing plugs are different.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Here are some new lamps. They are almost like the the U-shape VW versions out but instead of LED drl these have CCFL.


----------

